# carp popping



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

anybody use slingshot for carp popping using canned corn for bait on surface then popping them with a slingshot 3/8 steel or large lead split shots for ammo


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Why? I would rather catch them with a rod and reel, loads of fun.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

August West said:


> Why? I would rather catch them with a rod and reel, loads of fun.


yes, exactly. and how would you go about collecting what you shot? wouldnt a slingbow with reel assembly make things easier?

and what would you want with a dead carp anyway? they are certainly not amongst the tastiest of fish (unless you are talking about pest control on the invasive asian jumping carp, i can understand wanting to get rid of those but in order to not poison the water youd still need to collect the dead ones)

please clarify, what is the object of your venture?
and also, may be a good idea to move this to the hunting section?

cheers, remco


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

This would get more apropriate replies in the hunting section.

Im sure a moderator will handle that soon.

SMS


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep ... I moved this down to the hunting section.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

In my life time experience as a bow fisherman I would say that a slingshot shooting a ball would be ineffective and inhumane. Even when a heavy fiber glass arrow passes completely through the carp they swim away with extreme speed. Carp are very hardy. The sling shot would only mame and injure the fish to swim away and suffer and die slowly later. The barbed arrow and line allow for retrieval of the fish. Perhaps a sling bow fishing rig is what you need. Lots of info on youtube ect.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I have heard that some species of carp are very tasty, you have to know how to clean them to get all the bones out but I have heard they are very good. Silver carp and bigheads are two that are said to be good. The common grass carp taste like mud but is good to bury in your garden, just like the indians taught the pilgrims. LOL

When I was about 12 or 13 I had access to a gravel pit pond that was a short bike ride from my house, it had a large population of carp. Me and my best friend used to fish specifically for carp for sport and to sell to an old lady for a quarter a piece. She buried them in her flower garden and had some of the prettiest roses I have ever seen.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A good curry makes everything taste good!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I have heard smoked crap is good.


----------



## DonNg (Dec 14, 2012)

Actually grass carp is very good, depending on the quality of the water. If the water is murky, all carp taste muddy. But it's usually too much trouble trying to eat them, given how boney they are.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I watched a video showing how to clean them to get the bones out, dude on the video made it look easy. I would give them a try.


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Ya one of the few fish I could never get to taste good.....

Loads of fun with a bow! And they are destroying many of the lakes and streams in Michigan......or were 20 years ago.


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Crapshot You Keep popping those carp!!

Fwv2


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Sure but I still think it is much more fun to catch on a rod, or better yet a fly rod.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Yep im sure you will get one, I doubt it will be instant so have a knife ready.

SMS


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

orcrender said:


> I have heard smoked crap is good.


I have eaten smoked Carp but refrain from smoking crap


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Terrible spelling on my part.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I have been an advocate of fly fishing for carp for years. You can sight fish for them, they will readily take dry flies, nymphs, etc. and when you get one on, you will have such a good time. one of my favorite things to do.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

orcrender said:


> Terrible spelling on my part.


just kidding on the kidding


----------



## bushcraftkid (Jan 27, 2013)

You live in Michigan so i am assuming you are talking about the invasive carp, and i think if you hit the surface of the water right above the head or the head of the fish you would most likely kill it. i use a slingshot with rocks to stun bait fish by stunning them then i can catch them by hand. even 6 inches down a small sun fish doesnt stand a chance if i am shooting strait down from above, just be aware rocks traveling at high speed under water can make a sharp turn and come back at your legs/feet if you are wadding :aahhhh:


----------

